
Ask HN: Does your company practice daily reporting? - tuyguntn
In our company we submit our daily work at the end of the week using Excel. I am thinking to create small app for daily reporting.<p>Do you think community needs yet another tool to do reports?<p>Does your company requires daily&#x2F;weekly reports?
======
brudgers
To me, there seem to be two vectors defining the problem space. The first is a
front end for the daily recording. The second is the aggregation of daily data
into the Excel document: i.e. a backend.

The advantage of your situation is that there is utility for building a
prototype and you have good access to the people using the frontend for
feedback and iteration. Even better the decision about which backend to target
first is already made.

As your situation shows, there is room in the world for at least one more
reporting app. Once it is built, maybe other people outside your company will
find it useful. Even if they don't at least your itch will have been scratched
and your team's life will be better.

Which is a round about way of giving my random advice from the internet which
is to just build something that solves the immediate problems for a few people
and then decide what to do next.

Good luck.

------
dozzie
Daily and weekly reports are required by managers who can't do their job
properly and push down their work to subordinates. Or by ineffective higher-
level management that doesn't trust employees.

I'm yet to hear about time reporting doing any good that is employed in a
healthy IT business.

